# Avionics Systems Technician.  **Borden**



## mikhar (27 Jul 2008)

Just wondering,

I live in Barrie but I’m now thinking of joining the CAF but would like to be stationed at Borden where I can work on the Griffin helicopters.  Do a lot of people try to get stationed at Borden.?  Are my chances good?

Also dose anyone know if the new Cyclone helicopter will ever get stationed at Borden as I know that most will be working on ships to replace the Seaking.

Regards.

Mike.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jul 2008)

My answer to your PM should clear a few things up.


----------



## Klinkaroo (27 Jul 2008)

Well I can answer at least one pretty confidently, the Cyclone will 99.999% sure will never be stationed in Borden. They would be run out of the two bases on each coast.

Also I don't mean to be rude or anything, but if you don't want to leave your hometown the CF might not be the best choice because the CF will move you around as they see fit for operations.

But then again you never know if you ask for Borden they could possibly give you that choice but honestly what I see with the current trends you probably would not get it.


----------



## cp140tech (27 Jul 2008)

It is my understanding that 400 Sqn in Borden is largely made up of reserve technicians.  Give them a shout and see if they need people.

I don't think you'll see any Cyclones in Borden.


----------



## mikhar (27 Jul 2008)

Thank's for the info everyone,

If anyone else has any input please feel free.  I think that I will put Borden as my first choice and Trenton as the second, hopefully I will get one of the two.  If not where ever here I come.


----------



## Klinkaroo (27 Jul 2008)

But if you are untrained you will get at least 6 months in Borden because this is what you're training will look like

13 weeks in St-Jean-Richelieu Quebec for your BMQ (Basic Military Qualification)
6 months in Kingston for POET
6 months in Borden for AVS QL3 training

After all that then you get posted to a Maintenance Squadron for your OJT


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jul 2008)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> After all that then you get posted to a Maintenance Squadron for your OJT



Or to a line Sqn .............


----------



## Jorkapp (28 Jul 2008)

> ...where I can work on the Griffin helicopters.



This kind of helicopter?







I think you meant Griff*o*n Helicopter.

Sorry, just had to do it.


----------

